# Just joined ;)



## Jackedup001 (Feb 18, 2012)

New to this sight and I love it already!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Jackedup001* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey ,whats up?


----------



## brazey (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## juicespringsteen (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## charley (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to IM..................


----------



## Kimi (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello & good luck!!!


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aminoman74 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## h2otapout (Feb 19, 2012)

Jackedup001 said:


> New to this sight and I love it already!


*im sure u do *


----------



## jeronymus (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## so1970 (Feb 19, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Dath (Feb 19, 2012)

Welcome to IRONMAG !

You Can't help but love it here bro


----------

